# Kommentare werden nicht veröffentlicht



## Keltus (23. August 2022)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen verschwinden meine Kommentare im Nirvana, wenn ich auf Absenden drücke nachdem ich eine News kommentieren wollte.
Da ich keine Info bekommen habe, dass mein Account eingeschränkt wurde oder ähnliches, gehe ich davon aus, dass das ein Bug ist.

Danke & Gruß,
K.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2022)

Moin,

du hast nicht zufällig so einen Text der verschwindet als Beispiel parat und kannst ihn mir hier schicken? Geht auch per PN.

Und wann ca (mit Uhrzeit) war das letzte mal, als das passierte?
Mobil oder Desktop?

Falls das noch jemand hat: 
Wäre es zu viel verlangt, wenn ihr die zukünftigen Beiträge alle vorher mal im Notepad oder so ablegt, bevor ihr sie im Kommentarsystem abschickt und wenn einer davon wieder verschwindet, könnt ihr ihn mir zukommen lassen?


----------



## Keltus (23. August 2022)

Sind eigentlich seit Tagen alle Texte.
Einer davon war hier:









						WoW: Hotfixes vom 23. Aug. 2022 fürs Auktionshaus und mit Karazhan-Nerf
					

Die Hotfixes für WoW vom 23. August 2022 drehen sich um das fehlerhafte Auktionshaus, zwei Mythisch-Plus-Dungeons und den PvP-Bereich.




					www.buffed.de
				




Nun habe ich  nochmal einen Text gepostet und der steht plötzlich da, der ursprüngliche aber nicht.
Das passierte die letzten Tage eigentlich mit jedem meiner Kommentare bisher, dies ist das erste das wieder durch ging.

Dachte ihr habt mich heimlich gebannt wegen meinen Kommentaren 

Aber mal schauen ob es nun so bleibt, wenn nicht würde ich hier einen neuen Beitrag in dem Thread schreiben, dann mit Text.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2022)

Keltus schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich seit Tagen alle Texte.
> Einer davon war hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich scanne gerade die Fehlerlogs, aber finde (bisher) nichts, was auf einen Ausfall des Kommentarsystems schließen lassen würde. Wenn man gesperrt ist, bekommt man das vom Kommentarsystem auch gesagt.  ^^
Sehr merkwürdig. Mein Verdacht ist aktuell, dass du irgendein Sonderzeichen o.ä. in den Kommentaren verwendet hast - oder Emojis (oder ein spezielles) was das auslöst, was natürlich nicht wirklich vorab irgendwie sinnvoll zu testen war.



> Dachte ihr habt mich heimlich gebannt wegen meinen Kommentaren


Wegen deiner Kommentare hatte ich sogar überlegt dich zum Mod zu machen. ^^


----------



## Keltus (23. August 2022)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich scanne gerade die Fehlerlogs, aber finde (bisher) nichts, was auf einen Ausfall des Kommentarsystems schließen lassen würde. Wenn man gesperrt ist, bekommt man das vom Kommentarsystem auch gesagt.  ^^
> Sehr merkwürdig. Mein Verdacht ist aktuell, dass du irgendein Sonderzeichen o.ä. in den Kommentaren verwendet hast - oder Emojis (oder ein spezielles) was das auslöst, was natürlich nicht wirklich vorab irgendwie sinnvoll zu testen war.



Ich fühle mich als Österreicher in DE ohnehin schon leicht gemobbt wegen meiner Sprachstörung aber dass nun sogar eure Seite mich wegen Sonderzeichen mobben würde, würde mich echt hart treffen.
Aber eigentlich waren da keine Sonderzeichen oder abartige Umlaute drin, nur die artigen und üblichen halt.

Wegen deiner Kommentare hatte ich sogar überlegt dich zum Mod zu machen. ^^

Das ging schon im SWG Forum und einigen anderen etwas schief weil ich plötzlich nett sein musste. Aber dann kann ich mich auch nicht mehr schlapp lachen, bei dem Zeug was ich selbst poste.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2022)

Keltus schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich als Österreicher in DE ohnehin schon leicht gemobbt wegen meiner Sprachstörung aber dass nun sogar eure Seite mich wegen Sonderzeichen mobben würde, würde mich echt hart treffen.
> Aber eigentlich waren da keine Sonderzeichen oder abartige Umlaute drin, nur die artigen und üblichen halt.


Ach, ich mag Österreich. Habe da früher öfter mal Zeit verbracht. ^^

Aber ich komme nicht drauf, was passiert ist. Habe eben noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten angepasst - aber nichts davon lies vorher Beiträge verschwinden. 

Wäre es zu viel verlangt, wenn du deine zukünftigen Beiträge alle vorher mal im Notepad oder so ablegst bevor du sie im Kommentarsystem abschickst und wenn einer davon wieder verschwindet, kannst du ihn mir zukommen lassen? 



> Das ging schon im SWG Forum und einigen anderen etwas schief weil ich plötzlich nett sein musste. Aber dann kann ich mich auch nicht mehr schlapp lachen, bei dem Zeug was ich selbst poste.


Bock zum Gärtner kommt immer gut. XD


----------



## Keltus (23. August 2022)

Glaube das krieg ich hin, also erstmal ablegen und dir dann schicken falls es nicht funktioniert.

PS; Im SWTOR Forum war es dann vorbei als ich Admin wurde


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2022)

Ich hatte gerade eine Eingebung und glaube zu wissen, was das Problem ist. Das Kommentarsystem hat seit einigen Tagen eine erweiterte Absicherung gegen Bots, die etwas aus dem Ruder läuft und aus Gründen auch keine Meldung dabei ausspuckt. Wird im Laufe des Tages behoben.  

Das System ist derweil vorübergehend entschärft, so dass keine Beiträge mehr verschwinden.


----------



## Keltus (25. August 2022)

Hatte gestern auch wieder ein verschwundenes Kommentar, dann wurde es aber gepostet als ich es ein zweites Mal geschrieben habe.

Also auch wenn ich mich wie ein Bot verhalte, ich bin keiner


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2022)

Keltus schrieb:


> Hatte gestern auch wieder ein verschwundenes Kommentar, dann wurde es aber gepostet als ich es ein zweites Mal geschrieben habe.



War das gestern VOR oder NACH 9:45?


----------



## Keltus (27. August 2022)

Denke nach 09:45 da ich aktuell Urlaub habe und vor 10:00 dann nicht existiert für mich.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2022)

Ist es mal wieder passiert?


----------



## Keltus (30. August 2022)

Nein, kann also geschlossen werden. Danke für die Hilfe. Die Bewerbung als Mod kommt dann noch


----------



## Keltus (9. September 2022)

Habt ihr wieder was umgestellt? Kann nun keine Kommentare mehr buffen... und das auf Buffed!


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2022)

Per Desktop oder Mobil-Zugriff oder beides?
Global ist da wohl nichts kaputt, da ich neue buffs sehe.

P.s.: Die eigenen kann man natürlich nicht buffen ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2022)

Habe den Fehler gefunden. Ist behoben. (Gerade eben)

Lag daran, wenn man seine Foreneinstellungen seit Äonen nicht gespeichert hat, dann fehlte ein Feld in der Datenbank.


----------



## Keltus (12. September 2022)

Gestern 5x versucht ein Kommentar zu schreiben via iPhone mit aktuellen iOs. 
Dann aufm iPad ging es. 

Eben auch via iOS kein buffen der Kommentare möglich. 

Muss morgen mal testen ob es auf dem Laptop via Windows und auf welchem Browser es geht.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2022)

Ok, mobile muss ich morgen noch mal checken. Alternativ Speicher bis dahin einfach mal deine Einstellungen im Forum.


*Edit* Jetzt sollte es bei dir auch Mobile passen.

*Edit 2* - 12:19 - Die Änderung war noch nicht live - ist in einer Minute soweit.

*Edit 3* Jetzt aber ^^


----------



## Keltus (19. September 2022)

Funktioniert alles bestens wieder.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------

